# zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen



## Junger Dorschler (5. Januar 2007)

Moin#h,
ich wollt mal fragen was ihr so für Pilkrollen habt?Bin nähmlich auf der Suche nach einer,dachte so an die Technium 4000!Oder geht auch die Red Arc 10300,man hört ja immer wieder von total Ausfällen im salzwasser damit#d

mfg J-D


----------



## djoerni (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

zum leichten pilken die penn captiva, oder die technium 4000 fa.
schweres pilken und jiggen ne penn slammer. wenn vom kleinen boot aus im flachen, dann nur die technium mit ner leichten spinnrute. ist ne schöne kombi. vom kutter würd ich eher ne 5000er nehmen. ist aber geschmackssache. bei nem hänger geht das meiner meinung nach immer zu sehr auf die rolle wenn man ne kleine rolle nimmt. zumal man ja nicht immer nen stock sofort zur hand hat um die  schnur damit zu halten.


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

eigendlich such ich auch immer mal noch ne gute/bessere Stationärrolle fürs Kleinbootangeln die problemlos im Salzwasser funzt ...
mal sehen was hier so alles lobend erwähnt wird ... :q


----------



## Quappenjäger (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

leichtes pilken quantum ti-mag fürs jiggen und schweres pilken rhino st-ti 840. seit 2 jahren noch keine probleme mit den rollen gehabt!


----------



## BennyO (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Bin auch mal gespannt, da ich auch mit dem gedanken spiele mir eine neue zu holen.
Dann schießt mal los hier


Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT Sutje (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Moin,
ich benutze zum Pilken zwei Daiwa Capricorn,die eine ist eine normale Capricorn(4000) und die andere hat noch die Bezeichnung Caprikorn Pilk 4500 (oder wars Jig?). Muss ich noch mal nachschauen.
Bei der Pilk is ein richtig schöner dicker Kurbelknauf dran,der auch im Winter bei Kälte ein gutes Fischen mit Handschuhen zuläst.
Die normale Capricorn hab ich ca.1 1/2 Jahre im schwersten Salzwasser Einsatz und die läuft wie ne eins,die Pilk seit einem halben Jahr,und muckt auch noch nicht.
Die kosten zwar etwas mehr,sind aber absolute Sahne.


Gruss Peter


----------



## BennyO (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Sag dann mal bitte die Preise der beiden Rollen.
Danke schon einmal


Gruß Benny


----------



## bacalo (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Hallo,

fische seit Jahren mit der Penn Slammer 360 und bin sehr zuversichtlich, dass diese robuste und sehr zuverlässige Rolle mich nicht in Stich lässt.
Während der Adventszeit war meine Nichte aus Amerika da und überrreichte als Geschenk eine nagelneue Penn-Slammer 360 (noch das Original). Hierbei konnte ich auf der Packung feststellen, dass der Verkaufspreis 132,79 US-Dollar war. In €uronen ca. 100,00 €!

Die Daiwa Capricorn ist auch eine Spitzenrolle. Habe letztes Jahr zwei Tage ein Vergleichsfischen mit der Capricorn 2500 durchführen dürfen. Im Vergleich zu der Penn Slammer vertrete ich seitdem die Auffassung, dass die Capricorn eine etwas bessere Schnurverlegung (bei der Geflochtenen) hat. Doch - auch die Capricorn´s haben ihren Preis. 


Petri Heil 2007!

bacalo


----------



## fjordbutt (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

ist bei mir unterschiedlich je nachdem wie ich lust habe,

zum leichten pilken, mal ne 4000er stradic an ner spinrute, 
zum mittleren/schweren entweder ne 460er slammer oder am liebsten alles abdecken mit der avet mxl, die rolle bezeichne ich jetzt mal als optimal! 

zum ultraschweren pilken bis 600 gramm auch gerne eine avet jx.


----------



## Pilkman (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Hi,

zum Pilken vom Kutter kommen bei mir etwas ältere 4000er Daiwa Regal zum Einsatz. 
Entweder die S oder X, je nach Gusto - im Gefühl nehmen die sich nicht viel, obwohl die Achse der Regal X vom Köhlerangeln in Norwegen ´nen leichten Verzug weg hat.

Aktuell wäre das vergleichbar der ca. 90 Euro-Klasse, nicht´s hyperteures also.

Meine 460er Slammer hab ich aufgrund der schlechten Schnurverlegung auf Drängen von ´nem Kumpel an ihn verkauft. Stabilitäts- und laufruhemäßig war die aber Spitze.


----------



## Keule (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

ich kann die capricorn ebenfalls wärmstens empfehlen! 

fische sie als 3500er schon seit ca 2,5 jahren intensiv auf´m kutter. schönes röllchen, seidenweicher lauf, klasse schnurverlegung und einwandfreie kopfbremse...  keine probs. 
die spulen der älteren regal 4000 passen übrigens 1 zu 1! ;-) 
die capri bekommt man mittlerweile schon für ca. 100-120 euronen. 
geld das sich  anzulegen lohnt.

habe mir jetzt als ersatz die abu cardinal 804 bestellt. bin sehr gespannt darauf

gruß keule


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Zum leichten Pilken:
Team Daiwa Tierra 4000, Abu 6501 C, ,
zum mittleren Pilken Abu 7000, Shimano Charter Special
zum schweren Pilken Penn 330GTI, Penn Super 113H, 
Avet LX 6/3


----------



## Jan77 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Leichtes Pilken mit der 80gr. Spinnrute: Tica Libra SA3500
Schweres Ostseepilken mit der 12lbs Peitsche: AVET SX

Sehr schweres Pilken: AVET MXJ oder MxL je nach dem wie ich drauf bin.


@HD4ever

Schau mal bei Karstadt in Wandsbek, dort gibbet zur Zeit ne Pflüger Medalist 40 für einen recht schmalen Taler. Machte schon eine verdammt robuste Firgur das Röllchen.


----------



## Sir Franky (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Moin Moin !

Da schau an... bin sehr zufrieden !

Ob es nu unbedingt die Mgs sein muss weis ich auch nicht, habe sie mir aber gegönnt.


----------



## bazawe (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Eine 360er Slammer und eine 460er, wirklich robuste Arbeitstiere. Vielleicht bekommst Du noch irgendwo eine, ansonsten würde ich Dir eine Daiwa Capricorn Pilk empfehlen.
Gruß bazawe


----------



## chris13 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Zum Pilken die Technicum2500MGS....geiles Ding.Joa und zum Jiggen halt ne Slammer!
Als "Reserve" ne Seacor 4Pi-F-45!


----------



## micha_2 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

habe ne CapriCorn pilk ca.200 euro is mir aber die spule zu klein.
Daiwa Emblem XA 5000 nachteil automatischer Bügelumschlag. ca 150 euro. würde die Daiwa Emblem Entoh empfehlen


----------



## Balzaa (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

servs,
mein tipp: ABU Cardinal C176 saltwater:k

46,95 öcken für ne rolle die grad ma 395g auf die waage bringt..

bin total begeistert.. hab sie bis jetzt an ner balzer (diabolo3) softpilk- rute gefischt und werd sie mir jetz auch für meine schwere Pilkrute holen..


----------



## chris13 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

395g......schwer!meine TechnicumMGS hat nur 220g^^


----------



## Gunti2005 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

hatte mir vor einiger Zeit ne richtig kleine schicke Multi bei E-Bay geschossen. Ne ganz kleine Penn hab ich hier im Laden noch nicht gesehen.

Diese begleitet mich nun auf der Ostsee. Hatte auch ne Weile geschaut, aber keine vernünftige salzwasserfeste Freilauf-Stationär-Rolle gefunden.

Nun würd ich nicht mehr wechseln.


----------



## punkarpfen (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Mein treuester Begleiter auf Pilktouren ist die Daiwa 4000C. Ist nicht leicht und auch nicht modern, dafür ist die nicht kaputt zu kriegen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Zum leichten Pilken kommt ab diesem Jahr ein Penn 450SSg zum Einsatz und zum mittleren Pilken habe ich schon seit Jahren eine GTI320.


----------



## schleppangler (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

moin,moin

fische auf der ostsee vom kleinboot mit ner mitchell orca 6500 pro ohne probleme,die gibt es aber nicht mehr.habe mir dann eine mitchell armada 6500 pro zugelegt die war jetzt 10 mal mit,auch keine probleme.
meine frau fischt eine quantum crypton 850 fd die ist jetzt mind.7 jahre alt läuft immer noch tadellos.
ich fische auch lieber etwas größere modelle ,da die schnur besser von der rolle läuft.
die mitchell armada gibt es z.z. bei moritz kaltenkirchen für supergünstige 49,99 !!!

gruß kay


----------



## Seatrout (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Fische nun seit fast einen Jahr ne Tica Taurus 3500...läuft!!
Hatte vorher viel ausprobiert aber so ist das mit der passenden Rute top.
Zum Jiggen an der Nordland 4 spezial gern mal die Mitchell 295 Alu gv.

Gruß Seatrout


----------



## Pilkerknecht (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Ahoi

Ich nutze die *Mitchell  Full Runner 7500 *zum Pilken. Seit 3 Jahren begleitet sie mich nach Norwegen und funzt wie am ersten Tag.Die gebe ich nicht mehr her.


Petri Heil & fette Beute

Pilkerknecht


----------



## Living Dead (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Mein Tip fürn Kutter: Ryobi Applause 6000


----------



## Brassenwürger (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Hallo,
fische verschiedene Rollen. Für leichtes Pilken: Team Daiwa Advantage 3500, Quantum Cabo 40, Daiwa Emblem S 3500iA.
Schweres Pilken: Daiwa Emblem X 4500T, Quantum Cabo 60, Daiwa Capricorn 4500j. Gaaaanz Schweres Pilken: Daiwa GS9 Gold, mann, was für´n Panzer! Vielleicht gönne ich mir zum Geburtstag ´ne Saltiga Z 4500!


----------



## totoconha (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Habe sehr gute Erfahrung mit der Spro Melissa 4000 machen dürfen. Fische diese an einer Shimano Diaflash WG 100gr. Neben dem Kutterangeln habe ich mit dieser Kombination in Norwegen bis 30m Wassertiefe gefischt. Was soll ich sagen? - hat einfach massiv Spass gemacht und die Rolle schnurrte ohne Murren und Knurren (... ist ähnlich der Capricorn und auch von Daiwa gebaut)


----------



## sunny (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Ich fische ne Pflüger Medialist 60. Sehr stabiles Röllchen, kann mich bisher nicht beschweren #6. Feine Rolle für recht kleines Geld.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Moin Moin!!
Also ich fische schon seit Jahren  ne Twin Power 5000F zum Light- wie auch zum schweren Pilken (Pilker solo oder + 1Beifänger) zum jiggen hab ich ne 4500er Emblem XT... Sollte mich so im Jahre 2195|supergri   mal eine der beiden Rollen verlassen, werd ich mich wohl in den Reihen der Daiwa Produkte bedienen und mir nen 3500er Modell zulegen... Welches es nun genau wird kann ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht sagen...


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Viele von euch Fischen ziehmlich große Rollen!Mag sein,dass man mit denen einen weiteren Wurf hinlegen kann,aber ich finde sie einfach zu schwer!
Vll hole ich mir die mitchell Armanda 6500 zum Jiggen,weil die ja nicht so schwer ist!


----------



## BennyO (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Na dann wirst du ja eine klasse Rolle haben
Ich speile auch mit dem Gedanken mir die Shimano Stardic 4000 zu holen.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Carptigers (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*



BennyO schrieb:


> Na dann wirst du ja eine klasse Rolle haben
> Ich speile auch mit dem Gedanken mir die Shimano Stardic 4000 zu holen.
> 
> 
> Gruß Benny


 
Würd ich persönlich nicht nehmen, die hat ne ganz schön hohe Übersetzung...#d


----------



## BennyO (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Mhhhhhh.
Was kannst du mir denn für eine empfehlen??


Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

weclhe meisnt du denn??

ichPs:ich brauche aber noch eine für´s light Pilken:g


----------



## Carptigers (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*



BennyO schrieb:


> Mhhhhhh.
> Was kannst du mir denn für eine empfehlen??
> 
> 
> Gruß Benny


 
Auf jeden Fall Daiwa Capricorn , klein , richtig gut und stabil, selbst für Wels !!!


----------



## Carptigers (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> weclhe meisnt du denn??
> 
> ichPs:ich brauche aber noch eine für´s light Pilken:g


 

Sonst fürs sau leichte fischen hab ich ne Balzer Metallica Pilk .#6  Bespult mit 0,12 Fireline, optimal von 20 - 50 gr. Wurfgewicht.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

naaj meine light pilke hat schon etw mehr,weil ich ja vom Kutter fische,aber mal shen die Balzer ist nicht schelcht,doch auch die Technium gefällt mir super:q


----------



## Hausmarke (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

moin moin,

ich selber benutze zum kutterangeln die shimano stradic 4000.ich finde eine der besten rollen zum leichten pilken. #6 leider nicht ganz günstig aber ist  was für ewig halt shimano quali.....

mfg hausmarke


----------



## seeyou (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Pilke ausschließlich mit Cormoran Seacor Pro 7Pi. Ist ne Spitzenrollle zum kleinen Preis. Für mich unschlagbar. Also haut mir ab mit den 200€ + Rollen:m  Gruß, Js


----------



## vazzquezz (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*



seeyou schrieb:


> Pilke ausschließlich mit Cormoran Seacor Pro 7Pi. Ist ne Spitzenrollle zum kleinen Preis. Für mich unschlagbar. Also haut mir ab mit den 200€ + Rollen:m  Gruß, Js



Vom Wickelbild her auf jeden Fall (Steckt halt , so weit ich weiss, Daiwa drin.)! Leider neigen die Rollen zu "Detailfehlern" ... Bei älteren Rollen fangen die Spulen-Oberringe an zu korrodieren, mit der Konsequenz, daß sich scharfe Kanten bilden , die u.U. sogar Geflochtene durchschneiden!

Bei den neueren trennen sich gerne mal Alu-Spule und unterer Zierring ...
(Nicht dramatisch, sieht aber sch..... aus, wenn man beim Kurbeln immer Durchblick auf die Achse hat  !

Für meinen persönlichen Geschmack ist die Rollenserie zum "Ebay-Preis" und bei entsprechender Pflege durchaus zu empfehlen, allerdings zählt sie auch zu den "Schwergewichten" ... (Was zum Teil durch die großzügig dimensionierte Kurbel kommt!)


P.S.: Beide Negativ-Fälle "live" erlebt!


V.

P.P.S.:

@ "BennyO & Junger Dorschler": Tut Ihr Allen einen Gefallen, und lest Ihr Eure zukünftigen Posts vor dem Abschicken noch mal auf evtl. Rechtschreibfehler durch!? Nicht immer gleich "Husch Husch ... und ab dafür" sondern ´ne kurze Kontrolle , "büdde"!!!

Das macht es für alle hier etwas angenehmer, und auch auf "nicht angemeldete Leser" ´n besseren Eindruck ...


----------



## MobyDicky (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Habe unterm Weihnachtsbaum eine geniale DAIWA Emcast 5500 :k  für mich gefunden - ein echter Leckerbissen für die nächste Kuttertour #6 .


----------



## Gunti2005 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Bei der Masse von Empfehlungen sind doch sicher auch einige ohne Freilauf dabei.

Wie siehts bei Euch aus ? Ich persönlich möchte darauf beim Pilken nicht verzichten.

Oder gibt es da besondere Techniken die Schnur "meterweise" nachzulassen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

@Gunti2005
Bügel auf und gut! 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Gunti2005 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

smile ...  ja so hab ich das "früher" auch gemacht.


----------



## Carptigers (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*



MobyDicky schrieb:


> Habe unterm Weihnachtsbaum eine geniale DAIWA Emcast 5500 :k für mich gefunden - ein echter Leckerbissen für die nächste Kuttertour #6 .


 
Was willste denn mit so nem Koffer auf dem Kutter ???

Das Ding gehört in die Brandung...|wavey:


----------



## Carptigers (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

@ Gunti. Was willste denn mit nem Freilauf ???


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*



Gunti2005 schrieb:


> smile ...  ja so hab ich das "früher" auch gemacht.


 


und welche Methode bevorzugst du "heutzutage" |kopfkrat  :q 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Gunti2005 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

hab mir das vor einiger Zeit mal bei anderen auf dem Kutter angeschaut. In der upDrift fand ich "den Bügel immer auf und zu" nervig und unpraktisch. Da war dann der Freilaufhebel zum nachgeben irgendwie einfacher.  Aber das mag auch ne Ansichtssache sein.


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Da läufst du ja dauerhaft gefahr dir eine lecker Perücke einzufangen. das wäre mir ein wenig zu nervig


----------



## Gunti2005 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

der Freilauf ist ja nicht so leicht eingestellt. 

Am liebsten hab ich ja auch wie schon weiter vorn gschrieben die kleine Multi im Einsatz. Damit heb ich mich ich mich ja offensichtlich auch etwas ab. Aber da macht der Daumen halt die Schnur....


----------



## MobyDicky (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Was willste denn mit so nem Koffer auf dem Kutter ???
> 
> Das Ding gehört in die Brandung...|wavey:


 
Da hat wohl jeder seine eigene Meinung und Ansprüche, ich freu mich trotzdem. :g 
Ansonsten hab ich noch ne Daiwa Emblem Z und ne Balzer Tidec Surf als stationäre und bin vollstens zufrieden.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*



Gunti2005 schrieb:


> hab mir das vor einiger Zeit mal bei anderen auf dem Kutter angeschaut. In der upDrift fand ich "den Bügel immer auf und zu" nervig und unpraktisch. Da war dann der Freilaufhebel zum nachgeben irgendwie einfacher. Aber das mag auch ne Ansichtssache sein.


 
Das mit dem Freilauf ist ja alles schön und gut (praktisch), hab ich auch mal kurzzeitig mit ner US-BR probiert, AAAAABBBER du verdrallst Dir damit selbst geflochtene in kürzester Zeit so dermaßen, das Du Dir spätestens nach der 3ten Tour eine Perrücke nach der nächsten wirfst... Schliesslich gibt es nicht nur Abdrift auf´m Kutter|rolleyes :g .... Also für mich gibt es nur eine Alternative zu dem "nervigen" Bügel auf und Zu.... Nämlich ne Multi....


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

mein reden 

Multi sehr gut, aber Freilauf #d  |supergri

Gruß Chris


----------



## Gunti2005 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

dann werd ich wohl bei der nächsten Tour aufpassen müssen. |kopfkrat

Multi ist ja auch mein Favorit seitdem ich damit werfen kann. :q

Aber kleine Multis waren ja bisher hier echt Mangelware.#c


----------



## Carptigers (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*



MobyDicky schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jeder seine eigene Meinung und Ansprüche, ich freu mich trotzdem. :g
> .


 
Klaro , nur ich habs nicht so gerne , wenn ich die Rute lange in der Hand habe und die Rolle wiegt alleine schon 600 gr...


----------



## Margaux (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*



Gunti2005 schrieb:


> Am liebsten hab ich ja auch wie schon weiter vorn gschrieben die kleine Multi im Einsatz.


 
Hallo Leute,

ich angele seit langem sehr gerne mit Multis, nicht nur zum Schleppen, sondern auch zum Baitcasten. Man kann mich also durchaus als "wurferfahren" bezeichnen. Ich bin wegen meiner Entfernung zum Meer nicht oft auf dem Kutter, aber meine Erfahrungen dort (Enge, hohe Aufbauten, Unterhandwürfe etc.) sprechen nicht gerade für den Einsatz einer Multirolle. 
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen und Meinungen dazu? Im Frühjahr werde ich wieder eine Tour nach Travemünde machen und würde liebend gerne eine Multi einsetzen.

Grüße,
Margaux

P.S. Zum Einsatz käme übrigens eine Abu Ambassadeur 5500C mit 17er Fireline und/oder eine Penn International Baitcast 965. Als Stationärrolle nehme ich eine Ryobi Zauber 4000 mit 19er Power Pro.


----------



## Toto (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Hi,


ich fische schon seit Jahren mit ner Quantum Crypton (älteres Modell) und bin eigentlich immer gut damit zurecht gekommen.
Letzt hatte ich aber bei nem Händler ne Penn Slammer 360 in der Hand und das Ding ist ja mal stabil ohne Ende. 
Nach allem was ich dann gelesen hab, hab ich das Teil direkt mal bestellt  
Und weil das ein Frevel wäre, die Rolle auf meine YAD Pilken zu basteln hab ich mir gleich noch ne Sänger Aquantic mitbestellt.

Ist zwar die teuerste Pilk Kombi die ich mir je geleistet hab, aber von nix kommtja auch nix. Ausserdem gibts da für ca. 200,- EUR bestimmt schlechteres am Markt.

Freu mich jetzt schon auf die nächste Tour im April :g 

Grüße
Toto


----------



## Franky D (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Echt gute rolle Quantum CABO


----------



## mike0815 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

also ich schliesse mich mal hier an,

für die ostsee habe ich ne 3,30m blackstar titanium mit ner daiwa caprocorn

für norge:

ne penn millienium 30lbs mit daiwa Daiwa Hyper Tanasensor 500F
ne shimano beastmaster 50lbs mit ner shimano tekota

#h


----------



## Margaux (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ... ich bin wegen meiner Entfernung zum Meer nicht oft auf dem Kutter, aber meine Erfahrungen dort (Enge, hohe Aufbauten, Unterhandwürfe etc.) sprechen nicht gerade für den Einsatz einer Multirolle.
> Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen und Meinungen dazu? Im Frühjahr werde ich wieder eine Tour nach Travemünde machen und würde liebend gerne eine Multi einsetzen.
> 
> Grüße,
> Margaux


 
@all
Hat keiner von Euch Erfahrung bezüglich des Einsatzes einer Wurfmulti auf dem Kutter... ??

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## ebbe (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*






Das ist mein persönlicher Favorit!!! (ryobi Zauber) 

MfG Ebbe


----------



## chris13 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Wurfmulti...finde ich nicht so doll....hatte nur stress damit...und ne Stationär reicht auf der Ostsee allemal,es sei denn du angelst mit Naturködern.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

quantum cabo und quantum energy timag eti schlag mich tot fische ich zur zeit,hatte auch mal ne crypton aber die ist leider verrostet.
man mekrt ich steh auf quantum,aber die rollen sind auch geil muß ich sagen,udn für stück 50 euro(energy timag)hab ich mir da 5 stück von geholt.
die cabo kostete immerhin 125 euronen,was aber immer noch sehr billig war letztes jahr(märz oder so)


----------



## MaxK (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

also ich benutz zum pilken vom kutter immer ganz gerne ne etwas größere rolle
mein favorti ist dabei die Quick Futura 880 von D.A.M..... ich glaub die gibts im Handel garnicht mehr, aber ich bin mit dem teil voll zu frieden, hat bisher einfach alles mit gemacht:q


----------



## elchmaster (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Also für die Ostsee:

Shimano Twin Power 5000
Shimano Symetre 5000

Fürs gelbe Riff und Norge:

Shimano Tld-20 II
Shakespeare Modell ???


----------



## Norge Fan (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*



Margaux schrieb:


> @all
> Hat keiner von Euch Erfahrung bezüglich des Einsatzes einer Wurfmulti auf dem Kutter... ??
> 
> Grüße,
> Margaux


Habe es auch mal mit einer Multi-Abu 6500 versucht und war nicht #d so begeistert.Also meine Meinung vom Kutter in der Ostsee nur ne Stationäre.Hatte mir ne Quantum Boca gekauft und war so begeistert das ich mir die Ausstattungs mäßig bessere Cabo zugelegt habe.Seidenweicher Lauf und Power ohne Ende.Eine geile und finde ich, völlig unterschätzte Rolle   
Gruß#h Renè


----------



## Margaux (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Habe es auch mal mit einer Multi-Abu 6500 versucht und war nicht #d so begeistert.Also meine Meinung vom Kutter in der Ostsee nur ne Stationäre.
> Gruß#h Renè


 
@Renè,

Du bestätigst das, was ich mir gedacht habe. Aufgrund der Enge und der z.T. eingeschränkten Wurfmöglichkeiten ist eine Multi auf dem Kutter nicht von Vorteil. Dann schon lieber vom Kleinboot und in Norwegen, das macht richtig Spaß. 

Ich werde die hier schon erwähnte Ryobi Zauber 4000 (mit 19er Spro Power Pro) einsetzen. 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Norge Fan (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Ist wahrscheinlich die beste Lösung.War damals der einzige auf`m Kutter:q mit ner Multi.Das Fabrikat ist da wohl eher zweitrangig,muss halt jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.           
Gruß#h Renè


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Oder geht auch die Red Arc 10300,man hört ja immer wieder von total Ausfällen im salzwasser damit


Wer erzählt denn sowas? glaub schon, dann wüßte ich es. :g

Daß einige Angelanfänger sich aufgrund des günstigen Preises dann mal eine solche eigentlich Oberklasserolle kaufen, und die eben nicht wie die billige Kunststoff-Knautschukrolle behandeln sollten und können, das ist ne ganz andere Geschichte. So gesehen ist die deftigste schwerste Vollglasfaserrute IMMER besser als ne toffe Highendcarbonpeitsche.


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Moin,

ich hab mir gestern die WFT Alubraid 40 bestellt.
Fischt die jemand von euch?
Sieht eigentlich ganz ansprechend aus...

Greez


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> ich hab mir gestern die WFT Alubraid 40 bestellt.
> Fischt die jemand von euch?
> Sieht eigentlich ganz ansprechend aus...


Hallo! #h 
Ne, noch nicht. Das ist eine neue Verpackung der Ryobi Zauber, wie oben im Bild.

Ein Satz hat mich bei der Beschreibung aber sehr neugierig gemacht, der  "Edelstahl verstärkter Wormshaft Spulenhub".
Bist Du Bastler/Selbermacher und kannst mal in der Rolle nachschauen, wie die lange Wormshaftwelle und auch die Zahnräder vorne davor ausschauen, ideal wäre Macrofoto.
Viel Fett wird schätzungsweise nicht im Weg sein, besser Nachfetten für's Seewasser wäre eh angeraten, unabdingbar da zuwenig Fett und Öl dem Gilb ne Riesenchance bietet.

WENN die Rolle eine Verbesserte Ritzel/Wormshaftkonstruktion innewohnend hätte, wenn - dann, dann wäre es damit so ziemlich die beste Rolle überhaupt, weil die eine ihr innewohnende potentielle Schwachstelle bei Hochlast beseitigt wäre.
Ich schätze aber eher, daß es eigentlich doch genau die Ausführung der Zauber innen drin ist. #c wär ja zu schön wenn verbessert. |rolleyes 

Ich würde mir sobald wieder ein 100er dafür mal über ist, auch ganz gerne die Alubraid 40 kaufen, kann aber noch dauern.


----------



## fjordbutt (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

seit gestern ist eine dazu gekommen, quantum cabo 50

also im trockentest braucht sie sich vor der slammer nicht zu verstecken, macht nen super eindruck!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

@ AngelDet,

werd, sobald ich das Röllchen in den Händen habe mal ein Pic machen... 
Hab am 17.ten Februar Gelegenheit die Alubraid das erste Mal auf der Ostsee zu testen!
Klar kriegt die Gute erst mal ne Auffrischung mit Fett und Balistol!
Wer gut schmiert, der gut fährt!!! #6 (alte Weisheit von Konfuzius)

Greez


----------



## Norge Fan (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*



fjordbutt schrieb:


> seit gestern ist eine dazu gekommen, quantum cabo 50
> 
> also im trockentest braucht sie sich vor der slammer nicht zu verstecken, macht nen super eindruck!!


Na endlich hat mal wieder einer das Potenzial #6 dieser geilen Rolle erkannt.Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Teil.Gruß#h Renè


----------



## Franky D (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Ja weis auch nicht warum die Cabo so wenig gefischt wird ist wirklich mega geil die Rolle hab selber eine für die Ostsee


----------



## welsfaenger (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

der meinung kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Wer eine extrem robuste und trotzdem feine Spinnrolle sucht ist mit der Cabo allerbestens bedient. bei der Rolle hat man das Gefühl ein massiven Klotz Alu in der Hand zu halten.


----------



## welsfaenger (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

@Angeldet

hast dur dir die Ryobi Excia eigentlich schonmal von innen angeschaut ? Kann die versuchsweise mal eine rüberschicken oder ich versuche mal ein gutes Foto zu machen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Fürs leichte hab ich ne RedArc10400 und fürs mittlere hab ich ne Penn Slammer360!


----------



## Dorschking (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Also ich wechsel die Rolle auf dem Kutter kommt drauf an wo man steht. Wenn ich den Platz habe angel ich mit der Daiwa Viento|rolleyes und wenn mal nicht so viel Platz ist zum werfen benutze ich meine Shimano Technium 4000FA.#6


----------



## Norge Fan (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

@ Franky D                                                             
@ welsfaenger                                                          
So nun haben wir mit unserer Begeisterung über dieses feine Röllchen ja vielleicht ein paar Leuten den Mund wässrig gemacht.Was ja vielleicht der Firma Quantum eine nicht in Worten zu fassende Umsatzsteigerung beschert:q .Das wirft gleich die nächste Frage auf :Werden wir dann an dieser beteiligt?Gruß#h Renè


----------



## Franky D (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

@ Norge Fan
könnten uns ja eine Cabo schenken oder 50-70% nachlass


----------



## Junger Dorschler (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

ich werde es wohl mal kit meiner red arc im salzwaser ausprobieren,nur wenn sie dann nicht läuft mach ich euch verantwortlich:m


----------



## Gunti2005 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

für den Fall das ein Kutter zu eng ist für ne Multi ....

man könnte auch den Kutter wechseln. ...

Aber wenn man auf 30 und mehr Personen auf dem Schiff steht (ist wohl wärmer) |supergri ... dann ist wenig Platz ...

HiHi


----------



## Norge Fan (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*



Franky D schrieb:


> @ Norge Fan
> könnten uns ja eine Cabo schenken oder 50-70% nachlass


Quantum hat ja auch ein Meeresteam,vielleicht nehmen die uns ja darin auf.So überall rumschippern Gerät und Reviere testen au man das wäre genau der Dank den ich mir vorstellen könnte|supergri    Gruß#h Renè


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> @Angeldet
> hast dur dir die Ryobi Excia eigentlich schonmal von innen angeschaut ? Kann die versuchsweise mal eine rüberschicken oder ich versuche mal ein gutes Foto zu machen.


Nein noch nicht bisher. Aber gute Idee! #6


----------



## Franky D (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

@Norge Fan
vielleicht könn uns ja mal bei Quantum Bewerben


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> ich werde es wohl mal kit meiner red arc im salzwaser ausprobieren,nur wenn sie dann nicht läuft mach ich euch verantwortlich:m


Das sollte gar nicht so das Problem sein, vorausgesetzt:

a) Du versuchst nicht partout damit gesunkene U-Boote hochzukurbeln. :g
  (schafft auch die dickste Cabo nicht )

b) Du bereitest den Salzwassereinsatz vor und auch nach, etwa so:
Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92600

Dann tut sie ihr bestes, sich nämlich quasi unsichtbar zu machen! #6 :m


----------



## Norgedrijeg (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

@Norgefan
@Franky D
Kann von der Cabo auch nur nur gutes berichten und melde mich hiermit offiziell beim Quantum-Meeresteam an .:q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

jo ist ne ganz schöne Arbeit das alles zu säubern,aber für meine kleine arc mach ich doch alles


----------



## Imbeck2514 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Hallo zusammen,

also ich benutze vom Kutter zwei Daiwa Rollen, einmal die Emblem-X5000T, und die Tournament-S5000-T. Ich habe noch nie Probleme gehabt. Geile, wenn auch alte Rollen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## dicki (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

bin ein fan von der mitchel bigsurf 8000... die kann ne menge.. im salz- wie im süsswasser


----------



## troutmaster69 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

moin moin

ich benutze die SHIMANO TWIN POWER 4000 FA und als ersatz die DAIWA EMBLEM-X 3000 C!
beide rollen bekommen von mir eine glatte 1!!!


gruß,troutmaster


----------



## welsfaenger (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Hallo ANgeldet,

hier mal 3 Fotos vom Innenleben der Excia. Die Rolle ist noch im Originalzustand nach ein paar Einsätzen im Süß und einem Einsatz im Salzwasser (da habe ich sie aber abgespült)!
Grüße


----------



## platipus (5. März 2007)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Ich möchte mir eine *Daiwa Capricorn 4500 Pilk* kaufen.
Beim lesen im Forum des Anglerboard muß ich feststellen,
daß es 2 verschiedene Rollen mit der gleichen Bezeichnung gibt.
*CA 4500 JA =470gr.--4,8:1--0,35mm/315m*
* 4500 JA= 410gr.--4,9:1--0,35mm/190m*
Wer kennt den Unterschied?


----------



## Imbeck2514 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*

Giebt es schon was Besseres?


----------



## bacalo (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: zeigt mal eure Pilkrollen*



Imbeck2514 schrieb:


> Giebt es schon was Besseres?


 

Mhhh|kopfkrat,

auser der Schnurverlegung gibbet an der 360er Slammer nichts zu verbessern.


sers
bacalo


----------

